# Lyft's 'commission schedule adjustment'



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

So I got the email where Lyft imitates Uber (lower rates means more earnings for our partners) and, while they showed a chart that showed they Richarded with the rates by pennies, they had a very innocuous phrase:

'We also adjusted some language in our commission schedule. View it in the Driver Portal.'

When I clicked the link it just took me to my driver stats. I did a search for 'commission schedule' on Lyft and didn't find anything.

I'm assuming it's Lyft fornicating us more, but not wanting to spell it out in the email.

Anyone seen what the 'adjusted language' is?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Yea, they reduced fares by a few pennies. I hope you've gotten some rest because this is gonna be a *hit show.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Go to your Dashboard, click on Payment information, then scroll down and you will see a link to the commission details.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

JimKE said:


> Go to your Dashboard, click on Payment information, then scroll down and you will see a link to the commission details.


Or click here:

https://s3.amazonaws.com/api.lyft.com/static/commission-breakdown/chi.pdf


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Got it. I see why they hid this instead of putting it in the email. They're now taking commission on cancellation fee.

*You agree that cancellation charges for all product offerings are subject to the Lyft Commission, and that cancellation charges for Lyft Line may be retained by Lyft in their entirety.
*
Lyft is such an Uber clone.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

In Raleigh they lowered rates to exactly match Uber. The email was titled, "Winter Rates" as if this was temporary. It's a race to the bottom.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

New2This said:


> Got it. I see why they hid this instead of putting it in the email. They're now taking commission on cancellation fee.
> 
> *You agree that cancellation charges for all product offerings are subject to the Lyft Commission, and that cancellation charges for Lyft Line may be retained by Lyft in their entirety.
> *
> Lyft is such an Uber clone.


We'll see if that actually happens.

If they keep the entire Line cancel fee, that bottom-feeder better be standing at the curb when I arrive!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

New2This said:


> Got it. I see why they hid this instead of putting it in the email. They're now taking commission on cancellation fee.
> 
> *You agree that cancellation charges for all product offerings are subject to the Lyft Commission, and that cancellation charges for Lyft Line may be retained by Lyft in their entirety.
> *
> Lyft is such an Uber clone.


Wow....this did not even sink in the first time I read it.

REALLY? NO cancellation fee for the DRIVERS for NO SHOW LYFT LINE RIDERS? They CAN'T be SERIOUS!

Not only THAT....they SAY THEY ARE *KEEPING* THE CANCELLATION FEE FOR THEMSELVES?!

OK. I am convinced that Lyft and Uber are the same company if this proves true.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> REALLY? NO cancellation fee for the DRIVERS for NO SHOW LYFT LINE RIDERS? They CAN'T be SERIOUS!
> 
> Not only THAT....they SAY THEY ARE *KEEPING* THE CANCELLATION FEE FOR THEMSELVES?!


I don't really think they will try that, but if they do...

I will accept, drive to the pickup point...and if the pax is not standing at the curb, I will cancel no-show and flee the scene. The request will NOT qualify for them to take the pax's money, and I have lost nothing but a little time.

Or...if the Line pickup is more than about 3 minutes away...don't accept. Too far...not driving way over there and then get screwed with a no-show that goes in Lyft's pocket.

Don't like it? Deactivate me.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

JimKE said:


> We'll see if that actually happens.
> 
> If they keep the entire Line cancel fee, that bottom-feeder better be standing at the curb when I arrive!


Second pax cancels, most likely.

Used to stiff you on them, BUT would pay up if you emailed and raised a fuss


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Wow....this did not even sink in the first time I read it.
> 
> REALLY? NO cancellation fee for the DRIVERS for NO SHOW LYFT LINE RIDERS? They CAN'T be SERIOUS!
> 
> ...


I hate saying this but Uber's less shady than Lyft after this latest bullshit.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Well so far, the no show cancel fee is showing at the full rate as of today, i.e., no commission deduction.

Not real new, but the policy to reduce the driver acceptance rate in no show cancels where Lyft is paying the cancel fee, so they admit the driver has absolutely no control, is just mean spirited, and reduces already low driver moral with very little revenue gain for Lyft. Another Uber like policy.


----------



## DJ-916 (Feb 24, 2016)

Well, here in Sacramento, they lowered the per mile by only a few cents and raised the per minute a cent or so which doesn't sound too bad. Of course they also lowered the minimum price from $4 to 3 so now instead of making 3.20 on a minimum fair, we get like 2.40, which is a very large difference. Good thing I only drive for guarantee hours.....


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

As of today has anyone had a commission taken out of the cancel fees yet or not get a line cancel? I hardly get cancels as it is maybe 1 a week or if I refuse an underage rider I'll email lyft and they send the cancel fee.


----------



## Buddybob (Nov 12, 2014)

....So logic would say if lower rates increases earnings then, when they raise the rates back to normal, are they saying we are now 'decreasing' your earnings but increasing our profits!?
Hmmmm


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

They're game is: lower fares increase rides; therefore, lower fares generate more income. Unfortunately, more rides also increase expenses. If you notice, they don't ever seem to mention expenses because, you know, when you take your mom's car there are no expenses.


----------

